# Looking at cars in the rain!



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

One of the sites I work on has a large carpark that can be seen from the window.

When it rains I find myself looking out the window checking cars for beading etc (normally just mine). 

Does anyone else do similar or am I a complete fruit loop! :wave:


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Same here unfortunately.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

I can be found staring out my office window at my own car when it rains, whilst also thinking people really should take care of their cars better!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's why I'm left doing all the work as per usual.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm way more prone to walking around the cars at Tesco and ASDA car parks checking the paintwork when the sun is out.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

66Rob said:


> Does anyone else do similar or am I a complete fruit loop!


I get the urge to bring in some waterless wash and sort some of them out, no beading of any sort on their flat surfaces, which I can just about resist from doing (I've QD and cloths in the boot, no waterless wash).

Of course if I ever did you know that I'd be in trouble with the owner for touching their car, even though it would look infinitely better


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Fatboy40 said:


> I get the urge to bring in some waterless wash and sort some of them out, no beading of any sort on their flat surfaces, which I can just about resist from doing (I've QD and cloths in the boot, no waterless wash).
> 
> Of course if I ever did you know that I'd be in trouble with the owner for touching their car, even though it would look infinitely better


Flat panels in the ran do my crunchie in.... especially when it's on a car I could never hope to own.

Sign of the times I guess that people with an (albeit depreciating) asset worth thousands, sometimes even 10's of thousands, and can't be bothered to throw a bucket of Zip Wax over it !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As for all of us, there's nothing worse than seeing cars with no protection on what so ever.:detailer:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Snap, but everyone else in work things I am a fruit loop anyway! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

66Rob said:


> One of the sites I work on has a large carpark that can be seen from the window.
> 
> When it rains I find myself looking out the window checking cars for beading etc (normally just mine).
> 
> Does anyone else do similar or am I a complete fruit loop! :wave:


crack head :doublesho
:lol:


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

I do this all the time. Worst kind of cringe for me is seeing nice car with nothing on it. Sometimes I also wonder if anyone notices the sick beads on mine hehe.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep....


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

My walk to work consists of me going yes, no, no, no, no, yes, wtf, no, no, yes, yes. Even an approving nod when I'm very impressed.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Did my Mrs mums car last week and she said the 'water is collecting' on the bonnet she loves it doesn't realise it's beading lol 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Scotty B said:


> My walk to work consists of me going yes, no, no, no, no, yes, wtf, no, no, yes, yes. Even an approving nod when I'm very impressed.


That approving nod you give is when you walk passed my car. :lol:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

On the flip side, when I see a car with serious beading and well looked after, I always wonder if they are on here.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep, im Guilty of this. Rare to see a car with great beading whilst out and about 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so bad at this that today I got out if bed, hungover as hell to check my beads left by Storm Denis! I can confirm that my recent application of Fusso and Surreal Wax are working a treat, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Sawel said:


> I'm way more prone to walking around the cars at Tesco and ASDA car parks checking the paintwork when the sun is out.


Ha ha me too. :wave:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Scotty B said:


> My walk to work consists of me going yes, no, no, no, no, yes, wtf, no, no, yes, yes. Even an approving nod when I'm very impressed.


That made me laugh out loud, I have done similar.:lol:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

pt1 said:


> Yep, im Guilty of this. Rare to see a car with great beading whilst out and about
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Isn't it just ! Very rare i see any fab beading. Or average beading. Or just beading. And a cars price-point seems to have no bearing on this......


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

That's true - My daily work hack is a very well used insignia but it gets washed every week and dried off with a QD mix I have made up so always beads but its worth very little...……….


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I even went and looked at a car to buy yesterday in the rain :lol: 

I must be bonkers!


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't get as much time to look after my car as I used too, but if its not the showing the best beading in the work car park I'm always very disappointed .

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Firstly you notice "Wow...... another car with beading!!!"
Then the beading awakens your interest and you check the rim condition........"mmmmm, not bad, even the wheel backs are clean"

That draws you in deeper "Oooooo, calipers looking good too"

Then you look round the rear
"WTF.......sooted neglected tailpipes!"

This happened to me passing a Ferrari......A FERRARI!
Who goes to all that trouble and leaves out the tailpipes.
That's like being a top model, dieting, working out, beauty treatments to the max, nice outerwear (and underware :b ) but hasn't brushed her teeth in months.......Ewwwww


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

HEADPHONES said:


> Firstly you notice "Wow...... another car with beading!!!"
> 
> Then the beading awakens your interest and you check the rim condition........"mmmmm, not bad, even the wheel backs are clean"
> 
> ...


Haha so true! I just take a detailing brush to the tips and autosol every 4-6 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I look at beading and reflection when arriving at a supermarket to judge which cars it’s safe to park next to (when I can’t find an end space or a clearer area of the car park)

Beading in the rain is the treat that we all look forward to...like someone above, I do wonder where the local DW readers are; some of you must be local!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

350Chris said:


> I look at beading and reflection when arriving at a supermarket to judge which cars it's safe to park next to (when I can't find an end space or a clearer area of the car park)
> 
> Beading in the rain is the treat that we all look forward to...like someone above, I do wonder where the local DW readers are; some of you must be local!


Same at my local supermarket. All the 'enthusiast' cars are always parked together at the far corner of the car park. :buffer:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Whilst waiting on my wife and daughter getting ready to go out I regularly walk around our cars checking the beading on the panels. They think I’m bonkers but it beats waiting on them and I get to see how the protections holding up.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes I do this, and I'm super judgy about it :lol:

One car at my work place hasnt been washed in 8 years. It has a hand print on it that been there since 2015 and moss growing on the bootlid.

An Audi in my road has great beading, but the paint isnt that great and the alloys are scuffed to hell. All final stage and no prep.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

My work colleagues think I'm mental with this 'obsession'.

Always gettng the mickey taken out of me when it's hosing it down outside and they say "My car is getting a nice wash"

My effing car sharer... his car is never washed and he does 400 miles a week up and down the motorway.... another one with the "it's being cleaned by nature" quip when it rains. Inside is just as bad... honestly I feel sick getting in and feel like I have to wipe my feet when I get out. 

For so little effort a set of standards are easy to maintain.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I’m always looking for beading on other cars as well as the condition of the paint on sunny days


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

*Health warning - addiction - cobwebyitis*



350Chris said:


> I look at beading and reflection when arriving at a supermarket to judge which cars it's safe to park next to (when I can't find an end space or a clearer area of the car park)
> 
> Beading in the rain is the treat that we all look forward to...like someone above, I do wonder where the local DW readers are; some of you must be local!


Now this is a good idea! Thanks for this snippet of survival guidance 

Another observation on paintwork - cobwebs! Since pointing these out to my mrs, she hates me, as she now finds herself looking for the same! Cars used to be so simple for her, is it a nice colour... now it mustn't have cobwebs, which for some reason is now my fault that other cars have them!


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

350Chris said:


> I look at beading and reflection when arriving at a supermarket to judge which cars it's safe to park next to (when I can't find an end space or a clearer area of the car park)
> 
> Beading in the rain is the treat that we all look forward to...like someone above, I do wonder where the local DW readers are; some of you must be local!


Been doing this for years! Best way to tell if somebody is likely to ding your door.
As for location, I'm on Ossett West Yorks. Anyone local to me?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

So, I'm all ready and prepared to be the "beading phantom of the work car park" with my decanted Dry & Shine...










... and the BBC Weather site now shows two weeks of dry weather for my area


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

I’m in Cleckheaton so not a million miles away. I also keep seeing little bog standard geriatric owned cars that are not looked after but haven’t a mark on the paintwork at first glance. I know every blemish on our three motors which drives me mad as despite cosseting them they still seem to pick bits of damage up- usually caused by some other careless knob.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

chris chappell said:


> I'm in Cleckheaton so not a million miles away. I also keep seeing little bog standard geriatric owned cars that are not looked after but haven't a mark on the paintwork at first glance. I know every blemish on our three motors which drives me mad as despite cosseting them they still seem to pick bits of damage up- usually caused by some other careless knob.


I'll keep my eyes peeled for you. What you driving?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I've been looking for a bit of beading competition in the train station car-park for some time.. yeno.. something to spur you on, but sadly nothing even remotely close.

I am my own competition at present... Polish Angel Blue Xilion vs. Gyeon Cancoat. What a life I live...

The joys of N.I's non-existent detailing scene.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> I am my own competition at present... Polish Angel Blue Xilion vs. Gyeon Can coat. What a life I live...
> 
> The joys of N.I's non-existent detailing scene.


What about OCD-NI/Orchard Autocare - are they still in existence? Rollo used to be a DW Suporter and post details in the Studio. He offered a range of his own brand products also.

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan W said:


> What about OCD-NI/Orchard Autocare - are they still in existence? Rollo used to be a DW Suporter and post details in the Studio. He offered a range of his own brand products also.
> 
> Alan W


Yeah I know of them, also PMG Autocare is Gtechniq accredited and Marc from Polished and Waxed.. There are a few setting the standard.

None of their customers park in my car park sadly.. and I'm not tolerant enough to seek like minded people out at meets or car clubs. Having to pretend to like some brands of car would send me over the edge. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

Yip, always checking out the beading in the rain and the swirls in the sun whenever i'm walking around cars in car parks etc. Even got the Mrs noticing too!


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

I usually step outside to see the wife off in her car. Very chivalrous of me I reckon, I can also see the car driving off and marvel at how mint it looks but that’s nothing to do with it.&#55358;&#56613;&#55358;&#56613;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm so glad to read this! 

Honestly thought it was just myself looking at other cars.
One thing I have noticed is barely any cars have really good beading though


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

Tried this BSD thingy the other day. It rained last night so naturally, when I woke up, on my way to the coffee machine, I had to check the freaking beading :lol:










Poetry.


----------



## Blocky96 (Feb 14, 2018)

I am the exact same i work in a supermarket so i always make sure that if i cant park in my spot (half over the motorcycle space ) that i park next to one that beads/is well looked after

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Mine thankfully looked ok this morning:thumb:


----------

